# How much heavier to be a bbw?



## kittyd7015 (Feb 8, 2015)

how heavy would you guess I was and how much more until you could call me a bbw?


----------



## Jay129 (Feb 8, 2015)

My guess is 140.
You are gorgeous at that size.
What is a bbw other than a big beautiful woman? Surely that varies but I would guess many would say 175 and up?


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 8, 2015)

My guess is quite a big range because I can't tell how tall you are or how thick. 

A BBW is more than just weight. It's a state of mind. Big. Beautiful. A real Woman. 

My ideal BBW is all of those things plus confident, enthusiastic about life, and is happy.


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 8, 2015)

I have to say it. Look at that ass!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 8, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> I have to say it. Look at that ass!



lmao


----------



## Marlayna (Feb 8, 2015)

Jay129 said:


> My guess is 140.
> You are gorgeous at that size.
> What is a bbw other than a big beautiful woman? Surely that varies but I would guess many would say 175 and up?


That sounds about right.


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 8, 2015)

It’s kind of an odd question. Is the designation “BBW” important to you? “how much until you could call me a BBW?” Are you looking to qualify for something?  You probably qualify for what, non-dimensions community, society would call busty. You are stilling on a donkey in the picture. When people are sitting they tend to look chubbier around the waist. That does not mean for a second that you are not welcome here.


----------



## RubyRipples (Feb 8, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> Its kind of an odd question. Is the designation BBW important to you? how much until you could call me a BBW? Are you looking to qualify for something?  You probably qualify for what, non-dimensions community, society would call busty. You are stilling on a donkey in the picture. When people are sitting they tend to look chubbier around the waist. That does not mean for a second that you are not welcome here.



Given that probably 80 percent of the men on this site are slim, of course she's welcome. And her bust looks completely in proportion to her height so I wouldn't call her busty.


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 8, 2015)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 8, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> how heavy would you guess I was and how much more until you could call me a bbw?



As far as I'm concerned, any woman even half as pretty as you can be called _anything she wants_! :smitten:


----------



## Zoom (Feb 9, 2015)

Traditionally, calling oneself a BBW requires merely that you be female. Bigness, like beauty, is all in the mind's eye-- if you think of yourself as big and beautiful, go for it-- but why be stuck on some label anyway? A Rose by any other name still left Mickey Smith to go journeying in time and space.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2015)

I suspect Kitty used to hang out in a chess lounge.....


----------



## bbwbud (Feb 10, 2015)

The first B is a matter of interpretation, but you definitely qualify as a "BW" Kitty...Soft, friendly and delicious!...


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect Kitty used to hang out in a chess lounge.....



huh wot does dat mean


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 13, 2015)

bbwbud said:


> The first B is a matter of interpretation, but you definitely qualify as a "BW" Kitty...Soft, friendly and delicious!...



um ty i guess lol xxx


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2015)

If you are overweight then yes you are a bbw. I don't understand why it would matter though. Be whatever you want to be.


----------



## xmonroex (Feb 13, 2015)

I Think you are gorgeous BBW.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 18, 2015)

xmonroex said:


> I Think you are gorgeous BBW.



u think im BBW already? xxx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh Dear Kitty.....you'll NEVA EVA be big enough......for some.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 21, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Dear Kitty.....you'll NEVA EVA be big enough......for some.



hehehe gess i can try lol xxx


----------



## Extinctor100 (Feb 21, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> how heavy would you guess I was and how much more until you could call me a bbw?



I would guess 150 (also guessing you're probably 5'6" - 5'7"-ish). At this point I would say you're a little chubby. I would consider most women in the "BBW range" by about 170-180 but it depends on body type. I think about 20-25 lbs more and you'd definitely be there... 

I assume you're actively gaining?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 25, 2015)

Extinctor100 said:


> I would guess 150 (also guessing you're probably 5'6" - 5'7"-ish). At this point I would say you're a little chubby. I would consider most women in the "BBW range" by about 170-180 but it depends on body type. I think about 20-25 lbs more and you'd definitely be there...
> 
> I assume you're actively gaining?



Im already heavier dan 150 lol xxx


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 7, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> how heavy would you guess I was and how much more until you could call me a bbw?


You're obviously a woman (or you fake it well) and you have a big smile. That qualifies you as a BW in my eyes. The other 'B' - well, who cares? Not me!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> You're obviously a woman (or you fake it well) and you have a big smile. That qualifies you as a BW in my eyes. The other 'B' - well, who cares? Not me!



I was curious hun  xxx


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful yes but hardly big ! Your belly needs to at least have a fat roll when seated on your (__*__) and donkey. You should probably have a BMI of at least 30 which is 180 lbs for a 5'5" body and at the cusp of when overweight becomes obese.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Mar 11, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> Beautiful yes but hardly big ! Your belly needs to at least have a fat roll when seated on your (__*__) and donkey. You should probably have a BMI of at least 30 which is 180 lbs for a 5'5" body and at the cusp of when overweight becomes obese.



im not sure he would have been able to let me sit there longer if I had a bigger fat roll lol xxx


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 12, 2015)

You are the classic hot young girl that thinks she is FAT when you actually are nowhere near fat. You at least are not an anorexic-looking skeleton with your ribs poking out that looks like she needs a few big Macs via IV immediately. You have barely a pinch of flab even seated and are much thinner than most American women. You might be considered a bit fat in Japan and other Asian countries but not in US, UK, Canada etc.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if I can successfully post a Youtube video here, but I'll try. This girl is a BBW, not by a lot but she is there, and lovely !

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwAp_HJsM88[/ame]


----------



## kittyd7015 (Mar 12, 2015)

omg my belly is lik dat lol


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 12, 2015)

Kitty: If your belly is as big as hers is then you must have put on at least 25 lbs since the (__*__) photo ! That girl's tummy clearly touches her thighs seated and yours did not for one thing. Do you think her boobs are fake ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2015)

Frank.....you think the girl in the vid is fat? :huh:


----------



## fuelingfire (Mar 12, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank.....you think the girl in the vid is fat? :huh:


 
I always smile when I see something like this on Dims.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> I always smile when I see something like this on Dims.



Frank calling that girl fat makes me kinda sad......I think she's beautiful with a gorgeous figure. And.....she's probably been called fat and made fun of by some asshole. 

That's what is making me sad.


----------



## fuelingfire (Mar 12, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank calling that girl fat makes me kinda sad......I think she's beautiful with a gorgeous figure. And.....she's probably been called fat and made fun of by some asshole.
> 
> That's what is making me sad.


 
I took it as if asking How blue is the sky? You think thats blue?
I like to think that, this being Dims, fat is viewed in a positive light. And can be seen as many different sizes. However, if you are right, and she is posting it because some douche calls her fat then yes its sad.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 14, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank calling that girl fat makes me kinda sad......I think she's beautiful with a gorgeous figure. And.....she's probably been called fat and made fun of by some asshole.
> 
> That's what is making me sad.



Well yes she is a bit fat. There is a noticeable roll of flab on her stomach and she has thick thighs and a large rear-end, huge boobs that look like original equipment. She's probably in the neighborhood of 200 lbs and would I'm sure have a BMI that qualifies as obese.

Fat isn't a bad thing ( especially in these parts) . I think she has a fantastic body and looks totally sexy. I'd love to have her as my G/F or wife as she is or heavier..... no problem at all if she were mine and gained 25,50, even 75-100 lbs, she'd be great with some more meat on her, in particular on her tummy since the boobs are certainly there. I love a big rear and thick thighs as well so fine if they got bigger too. I'd be upset if she lost weight since she looks so HOT presently. She does have FAT however and is overweight....not that there is anything wrong with that at all !

I don't like women that are rail thin at all, like Playboy model types that are 5'8" tall and weigh 124 lbs and have a 24" waist and fake 38DD teats. I want a woman to have a soft body with a muffintop, lovehandles and jiggly thighs and ass and some backrolls. I'm FAT too !


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 14, 2015)

I find it funny that so many women strive so hard to be unnaturally skinny, when most guys have a gut on them anyway and even many fit gym rat dudes want the softer girls anyway.

This girl is pretty and her trim hourglass figure does look good and her tummy and navel are very sexy. I usually do not like a girl to be this skinny and think she would better if she gained at least 50 lbs, and she is trying to fit into skinny jeans for like a 14 year old teenie bopper that doesn't yet have a figure. It's mind bottling that she thinks she needs to slim down, IMO !

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSblpnCuO0[/ame]


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 14, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank calling that girl fat makes me kinda sad......I think she's beautiful with a gorgeous figure. And.....she's probably been called fat and made fun of by some asshole.
> 
> That's what is making me sad.



actually, I didn't even use the "F" word ( FAT) to describe her, I used BBW initially. Fat is a compliment here anyway ( to most). There can be such a thing as too fat ( as in like immobile and likely to die by age 30 because you are several hundred pounds overweight and intentionally killing yourself by fork ) but most people know when there gaining hobby ( ? ) is getting out of control, at least I hope so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> actually, I didn't even use the "F" word ( FAT) to describe her, I used BBW initially. Fat is a compliment here anyway ( to most). There can be such a thing as too fat ( as in like immobile and likely to die by age 30 because you are several hundred pounds overweight and intentionally killing yourself by fork ) but most people know when there gaining hobby ( ? ) is getting out of control, at least I hope so.



Ok not fat....then big...as in the question at hand. She's not big either.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 2, 2015)

Frank does she say she needs to slim down? looks lik she jus needs bigger jeans lol xxx


----------



## Extinctor100 (Apr 2, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frank calling that girl fat makes me kinda sad......I think she's beautiful with a gorgeous figure. And.....she's probably been called fat and made fun of by some asshole.



Agreed with Frank all the way. Pretttttttttttty sure that this is the weight gain enthusiast board.  For one, he didn't use the word "fat" anyhow, and for two, even if he had, it would have been taken as a compliment by the majority of the people even looking at this board/thread.


----------



## landshark (Apr 2, 2015)

OP, you look very pretty. Love yourself at 150 or 350 or any point in between and don't worry about when you "become a BBW." You are what you are and you are the one who defines that. Some women can't be lean/fit enough for some men. Here on Dims we have the opposite extreme: some women can't be fat enough. As long as you're happy with who you are, everyone else's opinion shouldn't matter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2015)

Extinctor100 said:


> Agreed with Frank all the way. Pretttttttttttty sure that this is the weight gain enthusiast board.  For one, he didn't use the word "fat" anyhow, and for two, even if he had, it would have been taken as a compliment by the majority of the people even looking at this board/thread.



Also pretty sure he posted a youtube video- not some chick on the weight board saying she loves gaining. *shrugs*

Get bent if you wish, still sad to me.


----------



## landshark (Apr 2, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Also pretty sure he posted a youtube video- not some chick on the weight board saying she loves gaining. *shrugs*
> 
> Get bent if you wish, still sad to me.



I have to agree. "Fat" may be a good thing to some here on Dims. But that may not be the case to a "fat" girl. Few women I've ever met have cared to be defined by any given physical feature, especially a weight related one. I think sometimes FAs assume that their attraction to overweight women will be endearing enough to overcome otherwise obvious faux pas, and that it is okay to call a girl "fat" because to them (the FA) it is a good thing. When I was first blossoming into being an FA I made some mistakes. I once had a girl ask me what I found attractive about her and without really thinking of my answer I led with "I like fat girls." You can imagine how smooth the rest of that date went. 

You see, a lot of fat girls don't want to be "fat girls." That is, they don't want to be described/defined by it. They just want to be "girls." Girls who want the same things other girls want: guys who are attracted to them and value them. That doesn't mean a guy can't be attracted to a girl because she's fat. But he's really hurting his chances if he leads with that, like I did. Thankfully I learned how to communicate my answers to similar questions asked by other girls in a manner that conveyed that I had a "type" (overweight girls) but still sought something unique in every person I dated. 

A lot of overweight women get enough reminders and negative messages from society every day. They don't need that from the men who are supposed to love them, too.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 3, 2015)

happily_married said:


> OP, you look very pretty. Love yourself at 150 or 350 or any point in between and don't worry about when you "become a BBW." You are what you are and you are the one who defines that. Some women can't be lean/fit enough for some men. Here on Dims we have the opposite extreme: some women can't be fat enough. As long as you're happy with who you are, everyone else's opinion shouldn't matter.



but bbw is a bracket an I want to kno how much I need to gain to get in that bracket if its my choice  xxx


----------



## landshark (Apr 3, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> but bbw is a bracket an I want to kno how much I need to gain to get in that bracket if its my choice  xxx



Of course it's your choice. My point was not that you shouldn't gain but that the "bracket" is subjective so YOU get to define it. With that said, not all pounds are created equal. Height matters too. I dated a woman who was probably 250-265, but at 6'1-2" she was hardly a BBW. More like plus plus plus size model. The 5'1" girl I dated who weighed 200...she was a "petite" BBW, if that makes any sense! Everyone's answer will be a little different.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 3, 2015)

happily_married said:


> Of course it's your choice. My point was not that you shouldn't gain but that the "bracket" is subjective so YOU get to define it. With that said, not all pounds are created equal. Height matters too. I dated a woman who was probably 250-265, but at 6'1-2" she was hardly a BBW. More like plus plus plus size model. The 5'1" girl I dated who weighed 200...she was a "petite" BBW, if that makes any sense! Everyone's answer will be a little different.



your stil dodgin my q ;-) how much would I hav to gain? xxx


----------



## landshark (Apr 3, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> your stil dodgin my q ;-) how much would I hav to gain? xxx



Haha you're not going to let me off the hook are you? I don't know, really because other factors besides weight play into it for me. Like body type, basic shape, composition, etc. How tall are you?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 3, 2015)

happily_married said:


> Haha you're not going to let me off the hook are you? I don't know, really because other factors besides weight play into it for me. Like body type, basic shape, composition, etc. How tall are you?



5"4ish xxx


----------



## landshark (Apr 3, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> 5"4ish xxx



At that height I would guess you would start looking like what most would consider a BBW around the 200-225 range. Just a guess on my part and a pretty uneducated one at that!


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 3, 2015)

I think it's pretty easy to join the BBW club. Go to those health charts, see what you're "supposed" to weigh, tack on a hundred pounds, and voila... you're an official BBW. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2015)

happily_married said:


> I have to agree. "Fat" may be a good thing to some here on Dims. But that may not be the case to a "fat" girl. Few women I've ever met have cared to be defined by any given physical feature, especially a weight related one. I think sometimes FAs assume that their attraction to overweight women will be endearing enough to overcome otherwise obvious faux pas, and that it is okay to call a girl "fat" because to them (the FA) it is a good thing. When I was first blossoming into being an FA I made some mistakes. I once had a girl ask me what I found attractive about her and without really thinking of my answer I led with "I like fat girls." You can imagine how smooth the rest of that date went.
> 
> You see, a lot of fat girls don't want to be "fat girls." That is, they don't want to be described/defined by it. They just want to be "girls." Girls who want the same things other girls want: guys who are attracted to them and value them. That doesn't mean a guy can't be attracted to a girl because she's fat. But he's really hurting his chances if he leads with that, like I did. Thankfully I learned how to communicate my answers to similar questions asked by other girls in a manner that conveyed that I had a "type" (overweight girls) but still sought something unique in every person I dated.
> 
> A lot of overweight women get enough reminders and negative messages from society every day. They don't need that from the men who are supposed to love them, too.


What bothered me most about this whole "convo" with Frank and others is the "Fat Enthusiasts" viewing a woman that small as.....fat. WTF? 

We're in Fat World.....and she's not it. IMO.

And someone calling a woman with an inch to pinch "fat" or "big" or what the fuck eva whether it gets their willie moving or not....is a downer to me.....too many mixed messages. I remember spending so much time wishing I could be as "small' as this one or that one and then seeing THAT person being called fat. It's a big catch 22 or just a no win situation. 
Makes me think it's just best not to give a damn or even bother to listen because it always made it hard on me to like myself no matter what size I yo yo'd myself into

Can't please all the people all of the time. 

BTW, thanks for your nice input Happily


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What bothered me most about this whole "convo" with Frank and others is the "Fat Enthusiasts" viewing a woman that small as.....fat. WTF?
> 
> We're in Fat World.....and she's not it. IMO.
> 
> ...



I just read that Kelly Clarkson gets this a lot when she meets fans of hers who are overweight. Clarkson was deemed "big" back when she was on American Idol (a ludicrous notion) and now post baby is a bit on the chubby side, especially for a celebrity. (Personally I think she's gorgeous, though I dislike most of her songs.) At any rate she will often have fans meet her, fans who are themselves overweight, and they'll think, "Wow if K.C. is 'fat' then I must be super fat!" or words to that effect. 

It really is a shame, because there are some beautiful people out there who become the object of public scorn due to weight. And while I am always very careful about use of the word "fat" (very negative image) I wonder why an otherwise benign descriptor has to be used only in a negative context. Fat and beautiful are certainly not mutually exclusive. 

Finally, you can't please everyone all the time. That's why I keep going back to people looking to do what's right for themselves. That's not a selfish mentality, either. For example, I'm married and have kids. The right thing for me to do is pursue their well being and it makes me happy to do so. I think it is so liberating when you realize someone else's opinion of you is totally irrelevant. I'm glad I reached that stage. Doing so is what allowed me to step out as an FA.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 4, 2015)

Marlayna said:


> I think it's pretty easy to join the BBW club. Go to those health charts, see what you're "supposed" to weigh, tack on a hundred pounds, and voila... you're an official BBW. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



lol official  xxx


----------



## FrankBell (Apr 4, 2015)

There really is no perfect answer as every body and circumstance is different. It's kinda like asking how old is old ? To a teenager ,40 ( say parents' age ) could be unthinkably old but to someone 55 forty would seem young and an eighty year old might have kids that are 55+.

Weight is a bit easier to define than age, IMO. A not so tall girl of about 64" height has to be considered medically overweight at a certain number of say 150 or so lbs, so at 200 there is no doubt about it even factoring in muscle mass and other factors.

Here's a woman with an interesting body. She once weighed 400 lbs and is 287 in the video and trying to lose. Her weight is in her thighs and rear and her belly looks pretty tight. She weighs the same as me and her waist is way firmer than mine. She has gigantic bosoms as well. She seems to be tall ? I don't think she really can lose much more weight with her pear shape. I think her body looks fantastic but she hates it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLDO0PIpdUk[/ame]


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think she probaly looked better before losing weight IMO xxx


----------



## FrankBell (Apr 11, 2015)

lots of women look better before they lose weight, at least to me. I almost always prefer the before picture to the after picture when a girl that wasn't really very fat to begin with loses weight


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 18, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> lots of women look better before they lose weight, at least to me. I almost always prefer the before picture to the after picture when a girl that wasn't really very fat to begin with loses weight



il hold u to dat in a few years lol


----------



## FrankBell (Apr 18, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> il hold u to dat in a few years lol



I'm good on my word, Kitty ! If you got as big as big as this girl is, I don't think you would look better if you lost 50 lbs. She has an attractive body ( IMO) and I'd like her to maintain this weight ( if she were my GF/ wife). Girl has a nice soft tummy and she wears her weight well. 

She is a bit fatter than me, but not a lot. If she had to either lose or gain 50 lbs and it was my option to choose, it would be a tough choice.... but I'd probably have her gain the 50, unless she wanted to lose it instead. She has a body that would look good either way.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OKDZ-LmdPk[/ame]


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 5, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> I'm good on my word, Kitty ! If you got as big as big as this girl is, I don't think you would look better if you lost 50 lbs. She has an attractive body ( IMO) and I'd like her to maintain this weight ( if she were my GF/ wife). Girl has a nice soft tummy and she wears her weight well.
> 
> She is a bit fatter than me, but not a lot. If she had to either lose or gain 50 lbs and it was my option to choose, it would be a tough choice.... but I'd probably have her gain the 50, unless she wanted to lose it instead. She has a body that would look good either way.
> 
> ...



I wonder if she weighs more dan me


----------



## jtgw (May 7, 2015)

Definitions of BBW differ a lot, but fwiw I'd say that if you're clinically overweight, i.e. BMI of 25-29.9, then you're "chubby". If you're clinically obese, i.e. BMI of 30 and over, then you're a BBW. An SSBBW would be someone who is morbidly obese, which is usually defined as BMI of 40 and above, though there are other definitions.

So if you're really 5'4'', then to be a BBW you'd need to weigh at least 175.

I saw above that you are over 150, so that makes you chubby, but you don't look heavy enough to be a BBW.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 8, 2015)

jtgw said:


> Definitions of BBW differ a lot, but fwiw I'd say that if you're clinically overweight, i.e. BMI of 25-29.9, then you're "chubby". If you're clinically obese, i.e. BMI of 30 and over, then you're a BBW. An SSBBW would be someone who is morbidly obese, which is usually defined as BMI of 40 and above, though there are other definitions.
> 
> So if you're really 5'4'', then to be a BBW you'd need to weigh at least 175.
> 
> I saw above that you are over 150, so that makes you chubby, but you don't look heavy enough to be a BBW.



im not sure the numbers are helpin here tbh


----------



## jtgw (May 8, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> im not sure the numbers are helpin here tbh



What do you mean? Are you saying that you don't weigh enough to be a BBW, or that you have trouble with the math?


----------



## jtgw (May 9, 2015)

Actually I think I might have changed my mind: my cut-off for SSBBWs as having a BMI of 40 or above seems too low. Here is my new schema:

25-29.9: Curvy
30-39.9: Chubby or Plus-sized
40-54.9: BBW
55 and above: SSBBW

The cut-offs up to BBW correspond to the clinical categories of overweight, obese and morbidly obese. There is a clinical category of "super-obese" that starts at 45, but honestly to me 45 is not visually much different from 40. I picked 55 since it's literally off the charts on this BMI chart I found on a health site, which is kind of cool. 

Anyway, OP, if you're 5'4", and somewhere just north of 150, then you're curvy but nowhere near BBW status, sorry. You need to be 174 just to get to plus-sized status, and 232 if you want to be a true BBW.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 12, 2015)

jtgw said:


> Actually I think I might have changed my mind: my cut-off for SSBBWs as having a BMI of 40 or above seems too low. Here is my new schema:
> 
> 25-29.9: Curvy
> 30-39.9: Chubby or Plus-sized
> ...



is dat your view or official lol?


----------



## jtgw (May 12, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> is dat your view or official lol?



Just my view lol. Everyone has their own opinion. I like to think mine is more "scientific", and I just like numbers and quantifying things.


----------



## landshark (May 12, 2015)

jtgw said:


> Just my view lol. Everyone has their own opinion. I like to think mine is more "scientific", and I just like numbers and quantifying things.



There is nothing "scientific" about BMI. Height/weight. That's it. BMI is extremely limited because it does not account for bone density, muscle mass, etc. I'm "overweight" by BMI (5'7" and 170 pounds, so BMI of 26.6). But I'm definitely not overweight by any intelligent metric, and if you're using BMI as your metric you are greatly overstating numbers of overweight and obese people. 

If you want scientific, abandon BMI and go with BFP. It's a much better metric of how overweight (or not) a person is.


----------



## jtgw (May 13, 2015)

happily_married said:


> There is nothing "scientific" about BMI. Height/weight. That's it. BMI is extremely limited because it does not account for bone density, muscle mass, etc. I'm "overweight" by BMI (5'7" and 170 pounds, so BMI of 26.6). But I'm definitely not overweight by any intelligent metric, and if you're using BMI as your metric you are greatly overstating numbers of overweight and obese people.
> 
> If you want scientific, abandon BMI and go with BFP. It's a much better metric of how overweight (or not) a person is.



What is your BFP? BFP would be a more accurate measurement, but you need special tests to estimate it. Most BBWs I'm sure don't know their BFP, but they can give their height and weight. But you have to admit BMI is way better than raw weight, which is what a lot of people here like to use. 300 pounds on a six foot woman is different from 300 pounds on a five foot woman, regardless of bone density or muscle mass.


----------



## landshark (May 13, 2015)

I definitely agree on the difference in height changing how a 300 pound person appears, but I'm still not sold on BMI being a valid metric for anything beyond telling you your BMI. It's a self licking ice cream cone based on arbitrary ranges and descriptions. And it even when controlling for height and weight it isn't always an exact science. I know a guy who is the exact same height and weight as I am but we wouldn't be able to wear each other's clothes. So body type accounts for a lot of deviation as well. The beauty of BMI is that you can pull up a calculator online and in a matter of seconds find yours. But you get what you pay for. The caliper test for BFP is reasonably accurate and one can get one done at low or no cost at just about any fitness facility or health clinic.


----------



## jtgw (May 13, 2015)

Well, since my lower cutoff for BBW status is BMI 40, the objections to BMI are somewhat moot. You can have trained athletes with body fat in the normal, "fitness" or even "athlete" range, who nevertheless measure as overweight by BMI (over 25) or even obese (30), based on high muscle mass, but I don't think this would go for people with BMI over 40 (unless maybe they're on steroids or are extreme statistical outliers for body type). And it's true also that bone density can affect BMI significantly: I've seen arguments that blacks in particular need a different calibration of BMI since on average they have significantly denser bones than other races. But again, not sure these concerns really extend as far as those with BMI of 40 and above.

But aside from all that, I agree that, in principle, BFP is a much better metric than BMI. The drawback is that, as you say, at the minimum it requires a visit to a clinic or fitness center, while for BMI you just need a scale (that goes high enough, lol) and some measuring tape.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 13, 2015)

how do i get my bfp? xxx


----------



## loopytheone (May 13, 2015)

happily_married said:


> I definitely agree on the difference in height changing how a 300 pound person appears, but I'm still not sold on BMI being a valid metric for anything beyond telling you your BMI. It's a self licking ice cream cone based on arbitrary ranges and descriptions. And it even when controlling for height and weight it isn't always an exact science. I know a guy who is the exact same height and weight as I am but we wouldn't be able to wear each other's clothes. So body type accounts for a lot of deviation as well. The beauty of BMI is that you can pull up a calculator online and in a matter of seconds find yours. But you get what you pay for. The caliper test for BFP is reasonably accurate and one can get one done at low or no cost at just about any fitness facility or health clinic.



Of course, there are issues with caliper based tests. Mainly that a person with a huge amount of visceral fat and barely any subcutaneous fat will get a lower reading from that method than somebody with a small amount of visceral fat and a moderate amount of subcutaneous fat. Really, the only scientifically valid way of measuring body fat is to perform total immersion weighing, as in, to weigh a person on land and then in the water. Hooray for density differences, I guess.

Though I think all this proves is that there is no practical way to quantify 'fatness' as we are all so unique.


----------



## landshark (May 13, 2015)

Yes, immersion is definitely the gold standard for the bfp. Another issue with the caliper test is you need to be pretty consistent with where precisely you are measured, time of day, etc. It's still a decent test if you are not worried about precision and usually it's people trying to cut who care about that.

OP you can get you bfp estimated at your doctor's office or any fitness center where they employ personal trainers. The caliper test is decent but has its problems. You'll have to get it done a couple times over a few weeks to really get an idea of your bfp. The water immersion test is usually something you can do at a university but it won't be free.


----------



## lille (May 22, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Of course, there are issues with caliper based tests. Mainly that a person with a huge amount of visceral fat and barely any subcutaneous fat will get a lower reading from that method than somebody with a small amount of visceral fat and a moderate amount of subcutaneous fat. Really, the only scientifically valid way of measuring body fat is to perform total immersion weighing, as in, to weigh a person on land and then in the water. Hooray for density differences, I guess.
> 
> Though I think all this proves is that there is no practical way to quantify 'fatness' as we are all so unique.



DEXA scans are also highly accurate and you get a cool visual. It'll even tell you how much fat is visceral and how much is subcutaneous.


----------



## loopytheone (May 23, 2015)

lille said:


> DEXA scans are also highly accurate and you get a cool visual. It'll even tell you how much fat is visceral and how much is subcutaneous.



I tried to rep you but failed!


----------



## bobsjers (May 24, 2015)

The clothing industry considers size 14 and above to be a BBW.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 25, 2015)

bobsjers said:


> The clothing industry considers size 14 and above to be a BBW.



diffrent cloths are diffrent sizes tho?? :huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Doggy4 (Jun 29, 2015)

@Kittyd7105: Have you gained any weight from the original PIC. You honestly looked gorgeous in that one, just enough fat to pinch, lol .


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Doggy4 said:


> @Kittyd7105: Have you gained any weight from the original PIC. You honestly looked gorgeous in that one, just enough fat to pinch, lol .



I'l let u judge hun...


----------



## bbwbud (Jul 3, 2015)

You look delicious just the way you are!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 9, 2015)

bbwbud said:


> You look delicious just the way you are!



:wubu: awww


----------



## juniorbelly (Jul 11, 2015)

I reckon you look a little bigger, just a little. You're a gorgeous young woman, thick or thin!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 12, 2015)

juniorbelly said:


> I reckon you look a little bigger, just a little. You're a gorgeous young woman, thick or thin!



:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## FrankBell (Jul 14, 2015)

Kitty; Youlook awesome in that bikini .
Look like you gained 13 pound and two inches around
Your waist .


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 17, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> Kitty; Youlook awesome in that bikini .
> Look like you gained 13 pound and two inches around
> Your waist .



dats precise


----------



## FrankBell (Jul 23, 2015)

Your boobs also look 1.33 
Inches larger


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2015)

frank b trippen agin


----------



## FrankBell (Oct 11, 2015)

How is your tummmy now kitty


----------



## BigFA (Nov 16, 2015)

You do look a little plumper above. Very attractive but definitely not a BBW yet. Just starting to be a little chubby. Lovely though.:smitten:


----------



## bullsman812000 (Feb 19, 2016)

Your medium or maybe chubby in the picture.
I guess about 150 another 20 lb you'll be chubby and another
20 lb the start of Bbw and that could go for the next 100 lb
then it's the start of Ssbbw. So enjoy yourself you've got a lot of good food 
and beautiful curves to grow and these is the place to show it off.
Love a girl with a good appetite.


----------

